# Però ... alla prima (prossima) che mi fai ... !!



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

*Però ... alla prima (prossima) che mi fai ... !!*

Ho sintetizzato con il titolo l'atteggiamento di molti o forse tutti i traditi.
Quando si scopre un tradimento si ha la tendenza, dopo la rabbia e il dolore iniziali, a pensare "è una cosa che può capitare".
E per una cosa che può capitare e quindi, in teoria, sarebbe potuta capitare anche al tradito, si trovano tutti i modi possibili per ridimensionarla a un singolo episodio senza alcuna importanza.
Ci si impegna a considerare l'amante donna una poco di buono, l'amante uomo un essere abbietto che insidia le mogli altrui, una facocera e via dicendo.
Naturalmente si trascura la conseguenza logica di tutto ciò, ovvero che se l'amante era tutto questo (e non dubito che a volte lo sia) è "il nostro amore" che ci ha tradito con tale schifezza.
E' lui che ha preferito, per 5 minuti o 5 anni, la schifezza a noi. E' lui che se n'è fregato bellamente di infliggerci quel dolore e tutto il corollario di bugie, di prese per i fondelli, di scuse, di trascuratezze per "quella schifezza".
Però facciamo finta di nulla, andiamo su un forum, cerchiamo di capire, andiamo in analisi, ci tormentiamo per mesi o anni per trovarci delle colpe per poter passarci sopra.
Dopo tutto questo affermiamo: questa volta ho perdonato e dopo tutto questo "l'amore mio" ha capito cosa mi ha fatto (già prima era scemo e pensava che l'avremmo presa come scoprire che ha mangiato un gelato mentre aveva promesso di stare a dieta con noi) ora si rende conto di quale dolore può causare e anche se arrivasse l'essere più affascinante sulla faccia della terra non lo farebbe più L'HA PROMESSO, lo sa cosa rischia!
Eh già perché noi siamo preziosissimi. Siamo così preziosi che non ha esitato a farci passare quello che abbiamo passato per una smandrappata o un gigolò da quattro soldi.
Ah già ora non lo farà più. GIURIN GIURETTA.
Però l'ha già fatto!!
Il dolore l'ha già procurato, se n'è già fregato di noi. Preziosi non ci ha mai considerato.
E, trascurabile particolare (per chi si ostina a voler ricostruire un rapporto più bello che pria) aveva già promesso.
In chiesa, in municipio oppure con un patto ancor più intimo solo a noi o, con un patto ancor più sacro, prendendosi l'impegno di mettere al mondo e crescere i figli.
Oh ma adesso farà attenzione perché ORA  lo sa! Ora ha promesso.
Crediamoci.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (11 Ottobre 2014)

Non serve nemmeno arrivare al tradimento per capire che atteggiamenti dolorosi per noi da parte del partner o dell'amico o semplicemente del conoscente si ripeteranno comunque. Prima o poi.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2014)

attenzione che vi spiazzo tutti con questa improvvisa intuizione:
la speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> attenzione che vi spiazzo tutti con questa improvvisa intuizione:
> la speranza è sempre l'ultima a morire


Infatti puoi pure morire se aspetti che chi ti ha tradito, mancato di rispetto, umiliato smetta di farlo.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti puoi pure morire se aspetti che chi ti ha tradito, mancato di rispetto, umiliato smetta di farlo.


Ti offendi se dico che è una gran cazzata?
Puoi dire che a te è andata così
Non puoi generalizzare


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ti offendi se dico che è una gran cazzata?
> Puoi dire che a te è andata così
> Non puoi generalizzare


Quella era la risposta alla battuta di Minerva.
L'assunto era che non capisco perché una volta sì e due no.
Una volta è già abbastanza.
E' come se il primo tradimento facesse parte del bonus, dei casi della vita o che non si sapesse che era davvero tradimento. Ma, dopo, allora sì che si è chiarito che è tradimento e allora dopo si sa.
Ma si sapeva anche prima.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sintetizzato con il titolo l'atteggiamento di molti o forse tutti i traditi.
> Quando si scopre un tradimento si ha la tendenza, dopo la rabbia e il dolore iniziali, a pensare "è una cosa che può capitare".
> E per una cosa che può capitare e quindi, in teoria, sarebbe potuta capitare anche al tradito, si trovano tutti i modi possibili per ridimensionarla a un singolo episodio senza alcuna importanza.
> Ci si impegna a considerare l'amante donna una poco di buono, l'amante uomo un essere abbietto che insidia le mogli altrui, una facocera e via dicendo.
> ...


 non posso esser d'aiuto in questa analisi perché io ho deciso di chiudere la relazione dopo la scoperta del tradimento. Posso dirti che ho non pensato che mi avesse tradita con una facocera o una poco di buono o ... Boh. Ho solo capito che aveva fatto una scelta diversa da me è senza scenate particolari ho deciso di chiudere. preciso che non era un seriale se poi lo sia diventato in seguito non lo so.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> non posso esser d'aiuto in questa analisi perché io ho deciso di chiudere la relazione dopo la scoperta del tradimento. Posso dirti che ho non pensato che mi avesse tradita con una facocera o una poco di buono o ... Boh. Ho solo capito che aveva fatto una scelta diversa da me è senza scenate particolari ho deciso di chiudere. preciso che non era un seriale se poi lo sia diventato in seguito non lo so.


Seriali non si nasce ma si diventa :mexican:.
Per me hai fatto benissimo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Preciso.
Il thread non si riferisce ai seriali, anche se possono rientrarvi.
Il principio è perché non basta una volta e ci vuole un'ulteriore promessa, non è bastata la prima promessa?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preciso.
> Il thread non si riferisce ai seriali, anche se possono rientrarvi.
> Il principio è perché non basta una volta e ci vuole un'ulteriore promessa, non è bastata la prima promessa?


Perché siamo umani e possiamo sbagliare anche solo per egoismo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché siamo umani e possiamo sbagliare anche solo per egoismo.


Perché una volta sì e due no?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché una volta sì e due no?


Mio figlio ha bevuto nonostante la promessa di non farlo. É finito in ospedale. Ha capito il rischio che ha corso. Ha capito lo sbaglio. PERCHÈ non dovrei credere che non lo rifarà? 
Farà altri sbagli ma se ha capito non sbaglierá di nuovo.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Mio figlio ha bevuto nonostante la promessa di non farlo. É finito in ospedale. Ha capito il rischio che ha corso. Ha capito lo sbaglio. PERCHÈ non dovrei credere che non lo rifarà?
> Farà altri sbagli ma se ha capito non sbaglierá di nuovo.


Ma è un ragazzino che ha sbagliato perché neppure ne sapeva gli effetti.
E' in fase di formazione. 
Non è paragonabile a due adulti che si sposano scambiandosi promesse ben chiare.
Non è che uno può dire, quella cosa della fedeltà non l'avevo sentita, perché è la formula che ha sentito nei film fin da bambino.
Può succedere di non rispettare una promessa solenne? Allora anche due o tre o 20.


----------



## Fiammetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Perché una volta sì e due no?


Non so se ci sono statistiche o studi che abbiano verificato la tendenza a reiterare un tradimento. Personalmente non credo ad un 100%


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ma è un ragazzino che ha sbagliato perché neppure ne sapeva gli effetti.
> E' in fase di formazione.
> Non è paragonabile a due adulti che si sposano scambiandosi promesse ben chiare.
> Non è che uno può dire, quella cosa della fedeltà non l'avevo sentita, perché è la formula che ha sentito nei film fin da bambino.
> Può succedere di non rispettare una promessa solenne? Allora anche due o tre o 20.


Non sono d'accordo. In vita tua non hai mai sbagliato?
Si puó perdonare secondo me o meglio accettare che l'altro abbia sbagliato o che possa aver fatto una scelta egoistica. Certo che da entrambe le parti ci vuole la volontà di ripartire.
Se vivi nel dubbio che possa riaccadere fai bene a chiudere. Se perdi il rispetto (vedi Circe) trovo inconcepibile andare avanti.
Ma siamo umani.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Non so se ci sono statistiche o studi che abbiano verificato la tendenza a reiterare un tradimento. Personalmente non credo ad un 100%


Non dico che debba essere reiterato. Dico perché no reiterato e si una sola volta?
Si dà un bonus?
Ti prometto di amarti e bla bla e fedeltà però ho il bonus per una volta?
Forse il bonus funzionerebbe meglio. Con l'idea che è l'unica occasione uno se lo terrebbe da conto per l'occasione migliore possibile e finirebbe per non consumarlo :carneval:
E poi diventa, per me, ridicolo quando diventa: però se lo rifai, guai a te!
Fa proprio l'effetto di quando si parla con un ragazzino che non sapeva che...
O si accetta che ci possa essere tradimento o no.
Se quando si scopre il tradimento si perdona si dà implicitamente il bonus a posteriori.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preciso.
> Il thread non si riferisce ai seriali, anche se possono rientrarvi.
> Il principio è perché non basta una volta e ci vuole un'ulteriore promessa, non è bastata la prima promessa?



Io resto convinta che conti molto l'eta' in cui lo si scopre, la condizione economica, la presenza e l'eta' dei figli.

Non e' questione di aspettare la prossima volta. Per me.

Non e' per niente facile ricominciare. Perdonare poi non esiste proprio.  

CREDERGLI?   Meno che meno, anche se magari non lo rifà per eta' salute paura mancanza di occasioni. 

L'incantesimo di coppia non esiste piu' comunque.

Capisco pero' chi impiega anni per decidersi. Da giovani e' tutto piu' semplice. 

Io seriali a parte un po' di differenza tra un tradimento breve o occasionale e lungo anni la farei comunque.

Quello lungo e' imperdonabile. Poi c'e', giustamente, chi non perdona nessun tradimento. 

Alcuni sono mortali.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non dico che debba essere reiterato. Dico perché no reiterato e si una sola volta?
> Si dà un bonus?
> Ti prometto di amarti e bla bla e fedeltà però ho il bonus per una volta?
> Forse il bonus funzionerebbe meglio. Con l'idea che è l'unica occasione uno se lo terrebbe da conto per l'occasione migliore possibile e finirebbe per non consumarlo :carneval:
> ...


Non ho capito l'ultima frase. Per me è il contrario. Se ti perdono lo faccio perché mi fido di te e so che non lo farai più. È scontato che non esista bonus


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non sono d'accordo. In vita tua non hai mai sbagliato?
> Si puó perdonare secondo me o meglio accettare che l'altro abbia sbagliato o che possa aver fatto una scelta egoistica. Certo che da entrambe le parti ci vuole la volontà di ripartire.
> Se vivi nel dubbio che possa riaccadere fai bene a chiudere. Se perdi il rispetto (vedi Circe) trovo inconcepibile andare avanti.
> Ma siamo umani.


Io non parlo di sbaglio parlo di promesse.
Hai promesso che non l'avresti fatto.
La promessa è rotta.
Quante volte bisogna rompere una promessa per considerarla rotta?
Mi fa ridere la promessa post tradimento. Che valore ha? E' già stata fatta e già rotta.
Eh ma la seconda volta non sarà perdonata. Ma non era previsto che sarebbe stata perdonata neanche la prima.
Pensavo a me, Circe, Diletta, Amarax.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Io resto convinta che conti molto l'eta' in cui lo si scopre, la condizione economica, la presenza e l'eta' dei figli.
> 
> Non e' questione di aspettare la prossima volta. Per me.
> 
> ...


Sono in parte d'accordo con te.
Se resto per motivi diversi dal voler ricominciare. Lo dichiaro e si vive da coinquilini.  Che vuol dire che ognuno fa per se è si dividono le spese. 
Per questo contesto sempre molto Circe e in qualche modo anche te quando dici che "usi" tuo marito. 
O sei dentro o sei fuori altrimenti dimostri il medesimo egoismo e dato che non credo all'occhio per occhio non concordo


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo di sbaglio parlo di promesse.
> Hai promesso che non l'avresti fatto.
> La promessa è rotta.
> Quante volte bisogna rompere una promessa per considerarla rotta?
> ...



Infatti basta non credergli piu' anche se per vari motivi si resta insieme.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non ho capito l'ultima frase. Per me è il contrario. Se ti perdono lo faccio perché mi fido di te e so che non lo farai più. È scontato che non esista bonus


Il bonus è stato dato a posteriori per il primo tradimento ma il bonus non era previsto.
E' chiaro che ci sono molti fattori da considerare, come dice anche Disincantata.
Ma è proprio il pensare che implicitamente c'è un bonus, tipo "un errore si perdona a tutti".
Vale per tutto?
Non mi risulta.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io non parlo di sbaglio parlo di promesse.
> Hai promesso che non l'avresti fatto.
> La promessa è rotta.
> Quante volte bisogna rompere una promessa per considerarla rotta?
> ...


E ritorniamo al fatto che siamo uomini e in quanto tali possiamo sbagliare. Non credo alle persone perfette. 
Non puoi paragonare te a Circe e alle altre
Tu hai fatto una scelta e la porti avanti
Circe e Diletta sai che non le condivido. Amarax ha scelto di provarci ora dovrebbe chiudere secondo me.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bonus è stato dato a posteriori per il primo tradimento ma il bonus non era previsto.
> E' chiaro che ci sono molti fattori da considerare, come dice anche Disincantata.
> Ma è proprio il pensare che implicitamente c'è un bonus, tipo "un errore si perdona a tutti".
> Vale per tutto?
> Non mi risulta.



No. Non vale per tutto. Ma tu conosci qualcuno che ha davvero perdonato, senza tradire a sua  volta, ed e' felice e RICAMBIATO? 

Io no.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il bonus è stato dato a posteriori per il primo tradimento ma il bonus non era previsto.
> E' chiaro che ci sono molti fattori da considerare, come dice anche Disincantata.
> Ma è proprio il pensare che implicitamente c'è un bonus, tipo "un errore si perdona a tutti".
> Vale per tutto?
> Non mi risulta.


Io non ho mai detto a mio marito che avrei perdonato un tradimento e lui nemmeno. Non ho mai creduto al bonus. Credo che nella vita si cresce insieme e si impara a conoscersi a stimarsi e a volersi bene. Quando si subisce una delusione si valuta l'insieme di quella persona e si pesa la delusione.
Io ho subito una delusione che a 18 anni non avrei capito (perdonato non mi piace come termine) a 44 ho valutato l'insieme di tutto e tornassi indietro risposerei mio marito e cosa più importante lo risceglierei come padre dei miei figli. Ma mai ho perso la stima di lui come persona. Mai. Perchè un torto fatto a me pur grosso che sia non lo svaluta come persona. Il mancare nell'edsere il marito non ottimale non fa di lui un uomo non degno di stima. Per questo leggere donne che criticano l'uomo con cui stanno lo trovo sciocco e svalutante verso loro stesse


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No. Non vale per tutto. Ma tu conosci qualcuno che ha davvero perdonato, senza tradire a sua  volta, ed e' felice e RICAMBIATO?
> 
> Io no.


Si. Almeno due coppie
Ci vorrebbe Amoremio accidenti
Quanto manca in questo forum


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Si. Almeno due coppie
> Ci vorrebbe Amoremio accidenti
> Quanto manca in questo forum



Che tipo di tradimento avevano SUBITO?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Che tipo di tradimento avevano SUBITO?


Amoremio credo una relazione duratura. Ricorfo che il marito le chiese di perdonarlo. Lei addirittura si ammalò e non glielo disse per paura che lui scegliesse lei per questo. Quando andó via dal forum erano una coppia serena.
La mia collega ha tradito per due anni il marito. Lui l'amava alla follia e gli disse che l'avrebbe aspettata perché credeva in lei. Sono diventati nonni da poco e sono felici
La mia amica 5 anni di storia con un collega. Il marito se ne è andato da casa per darle la pissibilirà di capire e scegliere. Sono passati 10 anni e sono felici. In pensione entrambi ora. Sempre in viaggio


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Amoremio credo una relazione duratura. Ricorfo che il marito le chiese di perdonarlo. Lei addirittura si ammalò e non glielo disse per paura che lui scegliesse lei per questo. Quando andó via dal forum erano una coppia serena.
> La mia collega ha tradito per due anni il marito. Lui l'amava alla follia e gli disse che l'avrebbe aspettata perché credeva in lei. Sono diventati nonni da poco e sono felici
> La mia amica 5 anni di storia con un collega. Il marito se ne è andato da casa per darle la pissibilirà di capire e scegliere. Sono passati 10 anni e sono felici. In pensione entrambi ora. Sempre in viaggio



Anche qui pero' bisogna intendersi su serenita' e felicita'.

Chi vede me è mio marito insieme pensera' che siamo una bella coppia. Non litighiamo praticamente mai, scherziamo, ridiamo, viaggiamo, e facciamo pure sesso spessissimo e bene.

A sentire lui e' felice ma sono io che non lo perdono. Mica sto male adesso. Ho pure l'amico di scorta. 

Ma la felicita' di prima io non la sento piu'.

forse sono stata fortunata per 30 anni, o non ho scoperto tradimenti, da quello che leggo qui molti tradiscono e gli va bene, anche donne.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche qui pero' bisogna intendersi su serenita' e felicita'.
> 
> Chi vede me è mio marito insieme pensera' che siamo una bella coppia. Non litighiamo praticamente mai, scherziamo, ridiamo, viaggiamo, e facciamo pure sesso spessissimo e bene.
> 
> ...


Ecco vedi io leggerti che non stai male e hai l'amico di scorta mi fa incazzAre. 
Perché lo tradisci? Perchè ti ha tradito lui? Quindi tradire è sbagliato solo finché non vieni tradita? Per me picchiare qualcuno è sbagliato e non picchio nemmeno se ricevo una sberla. Mi giro e me ne vado.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ecco vedi io leggerti che non stai male e hai l'amico di scorta mi fa incazzAre.
> Perché lo tradisci? Perchè ti ha tradito lui? Quindi tradire è sbagliato solo finché non vieni tradita? Per me picchiare qualcuno è sbagliato e non picchio nemmeno se ricevo una sberla. Mi giro e me ne vado.



Perche' sto bene da quando  ho l'amico.

Mi ero fissata un anno di tempo per smettere di stare male.

Se lui si fosse dato da fare di piu' forse non sarebbe  servito l'altro.

invece taceva e non era capace di parlarne.

per lui non era successo niente di irreparabile. 

Adesso l'amico c'è l'ho, lo vedo poco, per mia scelta e per impegni suoi, non vedo perche' dovrei rinunciarvi. 

Poi scusa ma anche tu hai avuto un amico e dovresti capire.  Non eri neppure stata tradita e andava tutto bene  con tuo marito se ricordo bene.

 Cosa c'e' di strano nel mio CASO?


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche' sto bene da quando  ho l'amico.
> 
> Mi ero fissata un anno di tempo per smettere di stare male.
> 
> ...


Non capisco l'amico come conseguenza. Non che non capisco come ti fa stare. Non capisco lo stare con un uomo che non hai perdonato ma ci vai ancora a letto. 
Appunto io ho tradito per una mia scelta egoistica non perchè mi stava sul cazzo mio marito. Non ho fatto una cosa che trovo imperdonabile in lui e poi la commetto anche io


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2014)

io capisco molto bene il giustificato disincanto ma non la butterei giù così definitiva altrimenti il confessionale dovrebbe chiudere per lutto.


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Perché siamo umani e possiamo sbagliare anche solo per egoismo.


bene e aggiungerei anche per necessità


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Non capisco l'amico come conseguenza. Non che non capisco come ti fa stare. Non capisco lo stare con un uomo che non hai perdonato ma ci vai ancora a letto.
> Appunto io ho tradito per una mia scelta egoistica non perchè mi stava sul cazzo mio marito. Non ho fatto una cosa che trovo imperdonabile in lui e poi la commetto anche io



Perche'  nel mio caso c'era il fatto che lui non aveva lavoro, quindi non avevo neppure la certezza  che non avrebbe fatto una scelta diversa nel caso. 
Non lo sapro' mai.
Io avrei dovuto buttarlo fuori caso quel giorno, invece di pensare a dove sarebbe andato ed a sua madre, poveretta.  Perche' sarebbe finito li.

Quindi ho cominciato a ragionare egoisticamente e la conseguenza e' stata l'altro.

non vedo cosa c'entri il fatto che io faccia sesso anche con mio MARITO,  e' comune a tutti i traditori.

perdonarlo mai, non e' stata una scappatella occasionale. Ricattato si o no e' durata 5 anni. Con varie interruzioni di lei.

Lui sa come la penso.


----------



## ologramma (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io non ho mai detto a mio marito che avrei perdonato un tradimento e lui nemmeno. Non ho mai creduto al bonus. Credo che nella vita si cresce insieme e si impara a conoscersi a stimarsi e a volersi bene. Quando si subisce una delusione si valuta l'insieme di quella persona e si pesa la delusione.
> Io ho subito una delusione che a 18 anni non avrei capito (perdonato non mi piace come termine) a 44 ho valutato l'insieme di tutto e tornassi indietro risposerei mio marito e cosa più importante lo risceglierei come padre dei miei figli. Ma mai ho perso la stima di lui come persona. Mai. Perchè un torto fatto a me pur grosso che sia non lo svaluta come persona. Il mancare nell'edsere il marito non ottimale non fa di lui un uomo non degno di stima. Per questo leggere donne che criticano l'uomo con cui stanno lo trovo sciocco e svalutante verso loro stesse


Ben detto e questo vale anche per le mogli spero


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> No. Non vale per tutto. Ma tu conosci qualcuno che ha davvero perdonato, senza tradire a sua  volta, ed e' felice e RICAMBIATO?
> 
> Io no.


Fammici pensare magari mi viene in mente.


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> io capisco molto bene il giustificato disincanto ma non la butterei giù così definitiva altrimenti il confessionale dovrebbe chiudere per lutto.


Ho scritto tanto ma evidentemente sono stata poco chiara.
Il mio discorso è che se le promesse solenni del matrimonio e (per me quelle ancor più sacre ) dei figli possono non essere mantenute, non vedo perché dovrebbero essere mantenute le promesse post tradimento.
Non voglio dire che il tradimento sarà necessariamente reiterato ma che la fedeltà non è più sacra e il tradimento un tabù. Un tabù rotto una volta è rotto per sempre.
E' così per tutte le cose.
Pensate al sesso in sé. La prima volta è La Prima Volta i timori, il mistero, anche il piacere limitato ecc sono della prima volta. Dopo sarà sempre meglio ma non si torna vergini.
Io so come ci si sente da traditi e pure come ci si addossano responsabilità reali e fantasiose per condividere quella della rottura del patto.
Fatto sta che il patto è rotto.
Non si torna indietro.
Se ne può fare un altro ma ora si sa che è un patto provvisorio che come il primo potrebbe essere rotto.
Questo toglie l'incanto di quel patto originario, come diceva Disincantata.
Diventa un patto che non ha più incanto, non è più solenne, non ha neanche più alcune certezza perché "errare è umano".
Il secondo patto dovrebbe essere "Vediamo come va e finché va e facciamo come ci pare".
Altro che minacce che sono in realtà rassicurazioni "Ma alla prossima...vedrai!"
Ma cosa vuoi far vedere? Hai già fatto vedere che il patto è frangibile e si può incollare.


----------



## Minerva (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho scritto tanto ma evidentemente sono stata poco chiara.
> Il mio discorso è che se le promesse solenni del matrimonio e per quelle sacre dei figli possono non essere mantenute, non vedo perché dovrebbero essere mantenute le promesse post tradimento.
> *Non voglio dire che il tradimento sarà necessariamente reiterato ma che la fedeltà non è più sacra e il tradimento un tabù. Un tabù rotto una volta è rotto per sempre*.
> E' così per tutte le cose.
> ...


scusa , non avevo capito e il discroso in risposta alla mia battuta sulla speranza i aveva sviato.
non vedo la necessità di un patto, infatti, si vive e si va avanti su basi più chiare possibili non garantibili da nulla se non dalla buona volontà (finche c'è)


----------



## Brunetta (11 Ottobre 2014)

Minerva ha detto:


> scusa , non avevo capito e il discroso in risposta alla mia battuta sulla speranza i aveva sviato.
> non vedo la necessità di un patto, infatti, si vive e si va avanti su basi più chiare possibili non garantibili da nulla se non dalla buona volontà (finche c'è)


Questo è comprensibile.
Ma tante invece "vaneggiano" di un nuovo patto inviolabile.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fammici pensare magari mi viene in mente.



Pensaci bene.


----------



## animalibera (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Preciso.
> Il thread non si riferisce ai seriali, anche se possono rientrarvi.
> Il principio è perché non basta una volta e ci vuole un'ulteriore promessa, non è bastata la prima promessa?



Secondo me cambiano i presupposti della prima promessa quindi ... o ci si ravvede con un'ulteriore promessa (ci si pente?) oppure non c'è più niente che frena...


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Perche'  nel mio caso c'era il fatto che lui non aveva lavoro, quindi non avevo neppure la certezza  che non avrebbe fatto una scelta diversa nel caso.
> Non lo sapro' mai.
> Io avrei dovuto buttarlo fuori caso quel giorno, invece di pensare a dove sarebbe andato ed a sua madre, poveretta.  Perche' sarebbe finito li.
> 
> ...


C'entra perchè se non lo hai perdonato, se non lo stimi se l'unico motivo per cui non l'hai lasciato è che finiva in mezzo alla strada come fai ad andarci a letto? 
Sai Disi quando ti leggo penso spesso che lo hai perdonato ma ammetterlo é dura soprattutto verso te stessa per cui hai l'amico più per vendwtta o per dimostrare a lui che anche tu puoi (e per sapere questo non c'é bisogno di passare ai fatti) che perchè te ne freghi qualcosa e sei dura con lui perxhé hai paura di essere giudicata sciocca per averlo perdonato. 
Tanto per chiarire io non dico che lo devi perdonare anzi probabilmente facevi bene a lasciarlo. Ma vale per te e per Circe. Se resti, resti.


----------



## aristocat (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Anche qui pero' bisogna intendersi su serenita' e felicita'.
> 
> Chi vede me è mio marito insieme pensera' che siamo una bella coppia. Non litighiamo praticamente mai, scherziamo, ridiamo, viaggiamo, e facciamo pure sesso spessissimo e bene.
> 
> ...


Ma restare con lui non è un po' come perdonare?


----------



## aristocat (11 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Fammici pensare magari mi viene in mente.


A me è venuta in mente una utente molto brillante che scrive qui. Se vorrà sarà lei a esprimersi...


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> C'entra perchè se non lo hai perdonato, se non lo stimi se l'unico motivo per cui non l'hai lasciato è che finiva in mezzo alla strada come fai ad andarci a letto?
> Sai Disi quando ti leggo penso spesso che lo hai perdonato ma ammetterlo é dura soprattutto verso te stessa per cui hai l'amico più per vendwtta o per dimostrare a lui che anche tu puoi (e per sapere questo non c'é bisogno di passare ai fatti) che perchè te ne freghi qualcosa e sei dura con lui perxhé hai paura di essere giudicata sciocca per averlo perdonato.
> Tanto per chiarire io non dico che lo devi perdonare anzi probabilmente facevi bene a lasciarlo. Ma vale per te e per Circe. Se resti, resti.



Lui non lo sa ancora  che ho l'amico. 

In quanto a stimarlo dipende da cosa penso su di lui in base agli eventi. 

Rispetto a tantissime altre persone e' migliore, a molti altri peggiore, ma lo siamo un po' tutti se facciamo paragoni.

non lo so se e' vendetta. L'altro mi piace molto. Pero' non avrei mai tradito se non lo avesse fatto lui.

Quando ci provava ed io ero beatamente ignara la prendevo sul ridere.  Non mi soffermavo proprio a pensarci. Neppure dopo per almeno sei sette mesi.

In quanto ad andarci a letto con mio marito vale per me come per molte altre che vanno a letto con un uomo che  attrae, che ci fa stare bene, senza pensare a nient'altro, per un ora o due.

Non so spiegarti perche' ma va benissimo così. 

Con me ce l'ho solo per aver dormito sonni tranquilli anche dopo evidenti segnali.

se potessi dimenticare tutto non pensarci mai mai mai piu' non avrei problemi a perdonarlo. Non ci riesco. Quindi resta  sul filo del rasoio.

per ora e da un anno mai piu' litigato,  che poi litigare con lui e' impossibile, incassa e tace, quando mi va ridendo gli dico quello che merita, compreso che il primo che mi piace e mi corteggia non me lo lascio scappare.  Naturalmente che me lo cerco piu' giovane ed in gamba di lui fisicamente. Non tanto difficile per come e' messo ultimamente. Colpa sua e non si cura come dovrebbe. Anche questa sera a suonare, ieri notte pure, domani pomeriggio e sera,  orari impossibili e poi non ha smesso di fumare.


Secondo me gli fa comodo non fare domande.

la prima volta e' diventato rosso fuoco. 

Se lo avessi davvero perdonato non ci penserei proprio piu' credo.  O raramente. 

Mi coccola, mi aiuta, cucina, aiuta le figlie, sicuramente a modo suo mi ama, abbiamo 61 anni, quando avra' la pensione,  se ci saremo, potro' intanto vedere cosa decidera' di fare lui se magari si stanca di essere 'sospeso'  e/o  nel caso decidere a cuor leggero di mandarlo via sapendo che non andra' sotto i ponti.

inoltre io sto anche mesi lontana e da sola.   Invecchiando magari si decide di stare insieme per compagnia.

Grazie alla Fornero tra sei anni, campa cavallo.


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

aristocat ha detto:


> Ma restare con lui non è un po' come perdonare?



E' un po' una grazie revocabile.  Non credo sia tranquillo. Lo torturo abbastanza ridendo e scherzando.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Lui non lo sa ancora  che ho l'amico.
> 
> In quanto a stimarlo dipende da cosa penso su di lui in base agli eventi.
> 
> ...


La differenza é che quell'uomo non gli ha fatto una caragnate che non riescono a perdonare 
La parte prima conferma quello che ti ho detto. Tradisci per ripicca e non condivido. Se ti sembrava sbagliato prima non diventa giusto ora.
Dopodichè fai bene se ti fa stare bene


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

Infatti per me e' tutto li. Stare bene.


----------



## Nocciola (11 Ottobre 2014)

disincantata ha detto:


> Infatti per me e' tutto li. Stare bene.


Ti capisco


----------



## disincantata (11 Ottobre 2014)

:up:





farfalla ha detto:


> Ti capisco


:up:


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2014)

A mio parere e' sbagliato l'assunto del tuo post.

Non si perdona il tradimento, ne' il primo, ne' il secondo, ne' quelli eventualmente successivi.

Non si perdona neppure la rottura del patto.

Tutto questo resta come un fatto e non e' oggetto di perdono, non da parte degli esseri umani, almeno.

Noi possiamo perdonare la persona, anche indipendentemente dal fatto di restarci insieme o meno, dal desiderio o meno di ricominciare.

Conosco coppie che hanno superato e perdonato ma si sono separate prendendo atto che il tradimento era il culmine di un male che la coppia non aveva saputo sanare, e hanno gestito una separazione civile. Anche una separazione, senza perdono, puo' essere un disastro.

Per il resto, quoto Farfalla.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> A mio parere e' sbagliato l'assunto del tuo post.
> 
> Non si perdona il tradimento, ne' il primo, ne' il secondo, ne' quelli eventualmente successivi.
> 
> ...


Questo è quello che pensi tu.
Io mi riferivo a chi dice che "adesso ha capito che non deve tradire il patto" perché si doveva aver capito già prima che il patto esclude il tradimento.
Non dico che non sia possibile superare (o non superare) una crisi che ha avuto come culmine il tradimento, possibile e in molti casi auspicabile.
E' ridicolo, per me, confidare nel rispetto di un patto successivo al tradimento, come se prima di fatti non se ne fossero fatti.


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che pensi tu.
> Io mi riferivo a chi dice che "adesso ha capito che non deve tradire il patto" perché si doveva aver capito già prima che il patto esclude il tradimento.
> Non dico che non sia possibile superare (o non superare) una crisi che ha avuto come culmine il tradimento, possibile e in molti casi auspicabile.
> E' ridicolo, per me, confidare nel rispetto di un patto successivo al tradimento, come se prima di fatti non se ne fossero fatti.


Certamente e' quello che penso io 

Sottolineo solo che il processo logico potrebbe non essere SOLO quello da te evidenziato.

Sono d'accordo con te che "adesso ha capito che non deve tradire il patto" e' una assunzione stupida. Non esistono gettoni o bonus. Ma esiste la possibilita' di sbagliare, la capacita' di comprendere cio' che si e' fatto, anche se in ritardo, e di dare a se stessi una seconda possibilita'.
Questo pero' e' il percorso del traditore. E non e' scontato per niente, come abbiamo avuto modo di leggere qui e magari di vivere in prima persona.

Non e' invece implicito nel patto che entrambi abbiano compreso o inteso allo stesso modo il contenuto del patto stesso o che non abbiano sopravvalutato la propria capacita' di rispettarlo. Questo puo' essere anche un problema di immaturita' o di scarsa educazione sentimentale. L'80% di relazioni che subiscono tradimenti impone un ragionamento un po' piu' articolato. Sempre secondo me, ovvio.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Certamente e' quello che penso io
> 
> Sottolineo solo che il processo logico potrebbe non essere SOLO quello da te evidenziato.
> 
> ...


Sono d'accordo su tutto meno* il grassetto*. Io ho segnalato l'assurdità dell'idea di "bonus", implicita nel pensiero che "una volta" si perdona.
*Lo sanno anche i bambini.*
Prova a chiedere a un seienne cosa vuol dire sposarsi e se dopo si può andar via con altri.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Questo è quello che pensi tu.
> Io mi riferivo a chi dice che "adesso ha capito che non deve tradire il patto" perché si doveva aver capito già prima che il patto esclude il tradimento.
> Non dico che non sia possibile superare (o non superare) una crisi che ha avuto come culmine il tradimento, possibile e in molti casi auspicabile.
> E' ridicolo, per me, confidare nel rispetto di un patto successivo al tradimento, come se prima di fatti non se ne fossero fatti.


Quindi dopo uno sbaglio nessuno merita più la nostra fiducia? Lo applichi a qualunque tipo di sbaglio o solo sul trafimento. Per me non ha davvero alcun senso. 
Hai mai fatto uno sbaglio? Hai mai non mantenuto una promessa di alcun tipo? Come avresti reagito se non ti fosse data una seconda possibilità perché l'altro non crede che tu possa aver sbagliato solo quella volta?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Quindi dopo uno sbaglio nessuno merita più la nostra fiducia? Lo applichi a qualunque tipo di sbaglio o solo sul trafimento. Per me non ha davvero alcun senso.
> Hai mai fatto uno sbaglio? Hai mai non mantenuto una promessa di alcun tipo? Come avresti reagito se non ti fosse data una seconda possibilità perché l'altro non crede che tu possa aver sbagliato solo quella volta?


Non faccio promesse che non sono certa di mantenere.
Per il resto; sbagli come se piovesse.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non faccio promesse che non sono certa di mantenere.
> Per il resto; sbagli come se piovesse.


E dopo uno sbaglio di cui ti penti come ti sentiresti se l'altro non credesse più in te?


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> E dopo uno sbaglio di cui ti penti come ti sentiresti se l'altro non credesse più in te?


Penso che il fatto che l'altro possa non perdonare debba essere messo in conto.
Se si mette in conto fa parte del pacchetto della scelta o dell'errore fatto.
Non era questo il tema però.
Non lo scrivo un'altra volta.
Per me si può e si deve perdonare 70 volte 7.
Ma fa ridere a me l'atteggiamento "Ma la prossima..."


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Trovato in rete:
"La prima pagina del Corriere dei Piccoli ospitava la striscia di Bonaventura, disegnata da Sergio Tofano. Bonaventura era uno dei personaggi più amati dai bambini, perché ogni sua avventura si concludeva con una frase mitica:* “Alla prima che mi fai, ti licenzio e te ne vai”.* Siccome Bonaventura, strampalato e divertente, tornava ogni settimana, le sue performance sfortunate erano vissute senza patemi. È probabile che i bambini si sentissero un poco rassicurati. Il monito, infatti, ricordava quello di ogni genitore che vuole usare la severità, ma senza punire."
Sono minacce che si fanno ai bambini.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Penso che il fatto che l'altro possa non perdonare debba essere messo in conto.
> Se si mette in conto fa parte del pacchetto della scelta o dell'errore fatto.
> Non era questo il tema però.
> Non lo scrivo un'altra volta.
> ...


a me non fa ridere. 
visto che ti amo cerco di andare avanti e accetto che puoi aver sbagliato come potrei sbagliare io. Resto con te e se ci resto è perchè credo in te. Altrimenti ti fanculizzi subito e ne ho anche motivo.
Se resto resto. É una cosa che ripeto sempre.
Mi sembra scontato che il discorso cambia se il tuo non é un errore e non avendo capito un cazzo lo ripeti.
In tal caso mi prendi sncora più consapevolmente per il culo e non meriti nulla


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> a me non fa ridere.
> visto che ti amo cerco di andare avanti e accetto che puoi aver sbagliato come potrei sbagliare io. Resto con te e se ci resto è perchè credo in te. Altrimenti ti fanculizzi subito e ne ho anche motivo.
> Se resto resto. É una cosa che ripeto sempre.
> Mi sembra scontato che il discorso cambia se il tuo non é un errore e non avendo capito un cazzo lo ripeti.
> In tal caso mi prendi sncora più consapevolmente per il culo e non meriti nulla


Per me è un atteggiamento non da pari, ma da genitore verso il minore.
"Alla prima che mi fai ti licenzio e te ne vai!" era una minaccia reiterata e perciò inefficace. Come dice bene il pezzo trovato in rete, rassicurante per i bambini. Rassicurante anche per gli adulti che non hanno rapporti paritari, almeno quando accade un "tradimento" (di ogni tipo).
Se si è disposti a perdonare una volta per amore, per il valore del vincolo, per convenienza, per qualsiasi motivo, si perdonerà anche una seconda o una terza o una decima.
Non è il numero il discrimine, è il valore che diamo a quel tipo di specifico di errore/tradimento.
Può essere insopportabile il primo o il decimo o nessuno.
Chi è "vittima" ha il potere di decidere cosa vuole o non vuole perdonare.
Chi resta senza perdonare è chi rinuncia a quel potere ponendosi, pur in un rapporto asimmetrico che non mi piace, nelle posizione di chi non ha potere e la minaccia è ridicola per questo.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Per me è un atteggiamento non da pari, ma da genitore verso il minore.
> "Alla prima che mi fai ti licenzio e te ne vai!" era una minaccia reiterata e perciò inefficace. Come dice bene il pezzo trovato in rete, rassicurante per i bambini. Rassicurante anche per gli adulti che non hanno rapporti paritari, almeno quando accade un "tradimento" (di ogni tipo).
> Se si è disposti a perdonare una volta per amore, per il valore del vincolo, per convenienza, per qualsiasi motivo, si perdonerà anche una seconda o una terza o una decima.
> Non è il numero il discrimine, è il valore che diamo a quel tipo di specifico di errore/tradimento.
> ...


Normalmente non perdono mai lo stesso errore due volte. Soprattutto se chi lo commette mi ha visto stare male per il primo.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

farfalla ha detto:


> Normalmente non perdono mai lo stesso errore due volte. Soprattutto se chi lo commette mi ha visto stare male per il primo.


Vedi che il limite non è il numero ma il tuo dolore. Giustamente.
Quindi può essere una volta, dieci o nemmeno una.


----------



## Spider (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sintetizzato con il titolo l'atteggiamento di molti o forse tutti i traditi.
> Quando si scopre un tradimento si ha la tendenza, dopo la rabbia e il dolore iniziali, a pensare "è una cosa che può capitare".
> E per una cosa che può capitare e quindi, in teoria, sarebbe potuta capitare anche al tradito, si trovano tutti i modi possibili per ridimensionarla a un singolo episodio senza alcuna importanza.
> Ci si impegna a considerare l'amante donna una poco di buono, l'amante uomo un essere abbietto che insidia le mogli altrui, una facocera e via dicendo.
> ...


bello il ragionamento.
peccato quel..."crediamoci" sul finale, potevi evitartelo.
L'ipocrita verità come l'ingenua speranza, fanno di noi l'essere vivi.
Il cinismo non aiuta, rende solo più soli.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> bello il ragionamento.
> peccato quel..."crediamoci" sul finale, potevi evitartelo.
> L'ipocrita verità come l'ingenua speranza, fanno di noi l'essere vivi.
> Il cinismo non aiuta, rende solo più soli.


Leggi tutto perché ho spiegato altre 5 volte.


----------



## Nocciola (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi che il limite non è il numero ma il tuo dolore. Giustamente.
> Quindi può essere una volta, dieci o nemmeno una.


No il limite è il numero
Il mio dolore è l'aggravante
Ovvio che se fai uno sbaglio di cui non mi frega nulla puoi continuare a sbagliare. A quel punto non é nemmeno uno sbaglio


----------



## Spider (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Leggi tutto perché ho spiegato altre 5 volte.



non mi va, lo sai che entro cosi a gamba tesa!!!!

Non è la prima volta, che sottolinei, il disincanto.
 perchè in fondo la questione vera, non è se lo farà per la seconda volta o terza ma quanto oramai sei disposto ad investire, visto che tutto si è bruciato.
il tuo "crediamoci" era sarcastico ed illusorio, nonchè remissivo.
ma nella vita bisognerebbe non accettare niente, se non ci sta bene.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Spider ha detto:


> non mi va, lo sai che entro cosi a gamba tesa!!!!
> 
> Non è la prima volta, che sottolinei, il disincanto.
> perchè in fondo la questione vera, non è se lo farà per la seconda volta o terza ma quanto oramai sei disposto ad investire, visto che tutto si è bruciato.
> ...


E' la mia vera conclusione.
Anche perché è vero che se una cosa non ha portato conseguenze può essere reiterata o può portare a considerare "sbagliare" più che umano, lecito.
Vale per i bambini, i ragazzi, i politici, tutti.


----------



## oceansize (12 Ottobre 2014)

Sono d'accordo fino ad un certo punto: se uno tradisce, per immaturità,  egoismo, momentanea regressione adolescenziale ecc..tutti i motivi visti qui dentro, ma poi si rende magicamente conto quanto il suo gesto ha fatto male, quanto ha rischiato di perdere ecc...allora gli si può dare (se si vuole) una seconda possibilità. 
Anche se divrebbere essere luo a dire convintamente: non succederà una seconda volta, perché c'è piena consapevolezza.

Anni fa feci una cosa che mi diede soddisfazione ma una settimana di dolore (un piercing). Quella volta mi dissi mai più,  anzi lo dissi alla me futura. Anche se poi il buco mi si è chiuso e avrei voluto rifarlo, mi sono attenuta al mio imperativo perché ne avevo avuto esperienza sulla mia pelle. È un po tanto diverso ma spero renda l'idea.


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> E' la mia vera conclusione.
> *Anche perché è vero che se una cosa non ha portato conseguenze può essere reiterata o può portare a considerare "sbagliare" più che umano, lecito.*
> Vale per i bambini, i ragazzi, i politici, tutti.


Il punto e' proprio questo: non esistono azioni senza conseguenze. Ove la conseguenza non e' il rischio di essere scoperti o puniti.
Anche un battito d'ali di farfalla (non Farfalla . . .:carneval puo' causare un terremoto in Cina.


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2014)

oceansize ha detto:


> Sono d'accordo fino ad un certo punto: se uno tradisce, per immaturità,  egoismo, momentanea regressione adolescenziale ecc..tutti i motivi visti qui dentro, ma poi si rende magicamente conto quanto il suo gesto ha fatto male, quanto ha rischiato di perdere ecc...allora gli si può dare (se si vuole) una seconda possibilità.
> Anche se divrebbere essere luo a dire convintamente: non succederà una seconda volta, perché c'è piena consapevolezza.


Concordo su tutto, tranne sull'idea che cio' avvenga *magicamente.  *E' un processo che richiede tempo e credo anche fatica, visto che il giudice e il colpevole sono la stessa persona.


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Il punto e' proprio questo: non esistono azioni senza conseguenze. Ove la conseguenza non e' il rischio di essere scoperti o puniti.
> Anche un battito d'ali di farfalla (non Farfalla . . .:carneval puo' causare un terremoto in Cina.


Se le conseguenze sono per gli altri possono essere considerate irrilevanti.
Io ho poi la convinzione che le conseguenze sono per sé, anche se non immediatamente visibili come il famoso ritratto.
Ma io sono strana.


----------



## sienne (12 Ottobre 2014)

Ciao

il lato razionale, non fa una piega ... 
ma a volte, affrontare in nostri demoni può risultare più difficile che lasciarlo ...
che poi, chi tradisce in un certo senso ha anche avuto a che fare con un proprio demone,
con il non sapere affrontare ... e questo, è veramente una cosa che si può imparare ... 


sienne


----------



## Divì (12 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se le conseguenze sono per gli altri possono essere considerate irrilevanti.
> Io ho poi la convinzione che le conseguenze sono per sé, anche se non immediatamente visibili come il famoso ritratto.
> Ma io sono strana.


Non sei cosi' strana. Questo lo penso anche io e anche le neuroscienze. Ogni azione, ogni pensiero ha effetto su di NOI, CI cambia. Per questo non ha senso dire che cio' che non e' scoperto o percepito non esiste. Per questo non ha senso il delirio del traditore che pensa che il proprio agito faccia parte di un mondo parallelo, di un'altra vita  che non c'entra nulla.

Sempre secondo me


----------



## Brunetta (12 Ottobre 2014)

Divì ha detto:


> Non sei cosi' strana. Questo lo penso anche io e anche le neuroscienze. Ogni azione, ogni pensiero ha effetto su di NOI, CI cambia. Per questo non ha senso dire che cio' che non e' scoperto o percepito non esiste. Per questo non ha senso il delirio del traditore che pensa che il proprio agito faccia parte di un mondo parallelo, di un'altra vita  che non c'entra nulla.
> 
> Sempre secondo me


...e le neuroscienze


----------



## Homer (16 Ottobre 2014)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho sintetizzato con il titolo l'atteggiamento di molti o forse tutti i traditi.
> *Quando si scopre un tradimento si ha la tendenza, dopo la rabbia e il dolore iniziali, a pensare "è una cosa che può capitare".*
> E per una cosa che può capitare e quindi, in teoria, sarebbe potuta capitare anche al tradito, si trovano tutti i modi possibili per ridimensionarla a un singolo episodio senza alcuna importanza.
> Ci si impegna a considerare l'amante donna una poco di buono, l'amante uomo un essere abbietto che insidia le mogli altrui, una facocera e via dicendo.
> ...



Mai pensato. Per quanto mi riguarda, proprio il fatto di non avere in qualche modo la "certezza" che non lo possa rifare più, mi frena nel rilegarmi come si deve a mia moglie e di inizare come coppia nuova nonostante i suoi buoni anzi direi ottimi propositi. Per come la conoscevo, ancora oggi dopo poco più di due anni dalla scoperta non mi capacito come l'abbia potuto fare e sopratutto in che modo (su questo stendiamo un velo pietoso). Faccio una grande fatica a reinvestire del tempo e a ri-concedermi, non al livello sessuale ma affettivo, per paura, anzi terrore di prendermi un altra tranvata in faccia, sto ancora raccogliendo i denti sbriciolati della prima.


----------

